# Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender" Was für ein CI Modul?



## Forti (1. Februar 2011)

*Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender" Was für ein CI Modul?*

Hi Leute,
ich habe mir oben gebannten Monitor/TV gekauft. Als PC Monitor bekommt er eine glatte 1+ mit Bienchen aber beim Tv enthalte ich mich noch meiner stimme.
Zum Problem: Ich habe Kabel Deutschland als Anbieter, sprich Digital. Antennenkabel verbunden, Sendersuchlauf auf Auto und digitale und analoge Sendersuche, go. Gefunden wurden 30 analoge, 230 digitale Sender sowie eine Vielzahl von Radiosendern. 

Jetzt schalte ich auf diese Digitalen Sender und sehe, nix, richtig. 
Da steht bei 90% aller Sender die Meldung "Verschlüßelte Sendung". Bei Pro7, RTL, DMAX, RTL2, etc. Also alles Sender die man ja eigentlich empfängt. Und meine Röhrenkrücke daneben zeigt mir ja auch diese Sender an.
Desweiteren, wenn ich auf die analogen Sender gehe, sehe ich diese in einer Qualität die man keinem zumuten möchte.

Sendersuchlauf wurde mehrmals gemacht. Mal nur analog, mal nur digital, mal beides zusammmen. Ich hab alle 230 Sender durchgeschaltet und auch wirklich sicher zu Gehen das sich keiner versteckt hatt.
Einen Kabelreciver brauche ich auch nicht, die Röhre zeigt ja alles an.

Weiß wer da eine Rat?


----------



## broesel88 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender"*

Bei Kabel Deutschland brauchste ne entsprechende Karte fürn CI-Slot um die privaten Sender auch in Digital sehen zu können.
Wenn die dir nicht holst musste mit Analog Vorlieb nehmen. Oder ARD/ZDF/Arte in HD schaun

Die Analogen Sender kommen ja nur mit ner vertikalen Auflösung von 576 an (Die Standart Digitalen übrigens auch). Nur wird beim Analogen erstmal noch das Signal wieder zurück in Digital gewandelt damit der Monitor auch was anzeigen kann, und erwarte dir da keine allzu hohe Qualtität wenns kein "echter" Fernseher ist.

Außerdem hockst du vielleicht "relativ" näher am Monitor, so dass die Qualität für dich schlechter aussieht. Beurteile die Qualität mal wenn das Verhältnis "Diagonale/Abstand von dir zum Gerät" bei beiden gleich ist.


----------



## Forti (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender"*

Ja nee geht ja nicht. Wieso sehe ich zb DMAX auf der Röhre aber auf dem TFT sagt er mir verschlüßelt? Die Qualität ist im anaolgem einfach miserabel da nützt es auch  nichtz weiter weg zu sitzen. Ich sehe doch den Unterschied zu ARD HD und analog.


----------



## broesel88 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender"*

Ja wie gesagt, du musst dir ne Karte fürn CI-Slot holen von Kabel Deutschland damit du die alle sehen kannst. Da gibts dann je nachdem auch wieder Unterschiede welche Sender frei geschaltet werden, je nachdem wieviel Lust du hast nochmal extra Geld auszugeben.

Die Analogen kriegste ja alle (inkl DMAX), und Digital die öffentlich-rechtlichen alle und ARD/ZDF/Arte sogar in HD.
Wenn mehr sehen willst eben die entsprechende Karte einstecken, damit die Sender entschlüsselt werden können.


----------



## Forti (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender"*

Ok, hab nochmal rumtelefoniert. Stimmt, Danke. Bis auf das DMAX nicht analog senden sollte. 
Das sagt einem aber auch keiner bei der Beratung zu TV Geräten. Schei.. Servicewüste Deutschland!

*Nun aber meine Frage was für ein Modul brauche ich CI+ oder CI- ? Wo ist da der Unterschied?*


----------



## broesel88 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender" Was für ein CI Modul?*

Also so wie das auf der Samsung-Seite aussieht, is das n normales CI-Slot. Schau aber lieber nochmal im Handbuch nach.

DMAX wird (zumindest bei mir) nur zur bestimmten Zeiten auf Analog gesendet, bei mir läuft den Großteil des Tages stattdessen auf dem Kanal münchen.tv .
Leider will halt Kabel-Deutschland nochmal extra Kohle an den digitalen Sendern verdienen. Da ist z.B. Kabel-BW besser, aber umziehen is ja auch keine sinnvolle Lösung


----------



## Forti (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender" Was für ein CI Modul?*

Da steht CI-Modul. Ich finde aber bei ebay zb auch CI+Module, und diese häufiger. Welches ist nun richtig und wo sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## broesel88 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender" Was für ein CI Modul?*

Die CI+ Module funktionieren auch im CI Slot.
CI+ ist sozusagen CI2, und abwärtskompatibel.
Da gibts noch paar extra Funktionen, allerdings können dich die Sender auch im Funktionsumfang einschränken.
Hierzu einfach mal der Wikipedia-Artikel. Speziell in Absatz 3.2 gehts um CI/CI+


----------



## Forti (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender" Was für ein CI Modul?*

Besten Dank. Also kann ich gefahrlos CI+/- in meinem Monitor einsetzen? So lese ich das jetzt herraus.


----------



## broesel88 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD meldet fast nur "Verschlüßelter Sender" Was für ein CI Modul?*

Also 100% sicher bin ich jetzt nicht dass es klappt. Aber theoretisch sollte es hinhauen.
Am besten du fragst nochmal jemanden, weil so super kenn ich mich da jetzt auch nicht aus.


----------

